# Anyone try these seat covers



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I have cloth seats and wanted to try these.
Anyone have them? Any good? (pricey)

https://www.weathertech.com/nissan/2015/altima/seat-protectors/


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't like seat covers, they move when people get in and out, they make passengers think there's something underneath you don't want them to see (blood stains?) and they send a message: "my upholstery is either too good for you, or it's really nasty, please sit on this instead" Like puppy pads on a nice rug.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

DieselkW said:


> "my upholstery is either too good for you, or it's really nasty, please sit on this instead"


 Rates are too low to care about their thoughts.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

theMezz said:


> I have cloth seats and wanted to try these.
> Anyone have them? Any good? (pricey)
> 
> https://www.weathertech.com/nissan/2015/altima/seat-protectors/


I'm curious also as I've been thinking about it. Biggest problem I see right off the bat is at least for my car it makes no provision for rear middle seatbelt.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

They did not work for my 2013 Altima


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

They look cheap fow how much youre spending. I have caltrend seat covers, cut specifically for the cars and fitted. Most people think I have OEM leather seats.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

WeatherTec is a highly rated company and the floor mats they make are the best. I can't see them producing a sub standard product. I just had to purchase a new vehicle and am going to spring for the rear seat covers as soon as they are available for my model.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

I've been looking to get cheap leatherette seat covers. The leather is in decent condition with no tears or rips and I want to keep it that way. Passengers will drag their backpack or small luggage across the seats and damage them as well as it being easier to clean if there is any spill or vomit, you can easily take them off and have them washed.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You can buy a like one on Amazon for 30 or less. No difference.


----------

